# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με μπαταρία αυτοκινητου

## Alxnks

Έχει ο αδερφός μου πρόβλημα με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και με ρώτησε, οποτε με τη σειρα μου ρωταω κι εγώ εδώ.
Απο οτι μου είπε την έβγαλε απο το αμάξι να την φορτισει και την ακούμπησε κάπως δυνατά κάτω (του ψιλογλυστρησε), αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι, εμφανές έστω. Την έβαλε να φορτισει και μετα απο κάποια ωρα άκουσε κάτι σαν να "σφυρίζει" απο την μπαταρία...και κοιτάζοντας πιο προσεκτικά είδε οτι το "σφύριγμα" προέρχεται απο το σημειο στην παρακατω φωτογραφια που μου έστειλε, καθώς και οτι απο εκεί "ξερναει" σταγονίδια υγρού κατα τη φόρτιση:



Όταν πιεζει το πανω μέρος της μπαταρίας ή καλύπτοντας το σημείο εκείνο με κάτι, το "σφύριγμα" σταματά (αρα λογικά θα σταματουν και τα σταγονίδια υγρού). Αρα κάτι παιζει εκεί στην ένωση του καπακιού με το κάτω μέρος της μπαταρίας.

Κι η ερωτηση ειναι...σαν τι υλικό θα μπορούσε να μπει εκει, ώστε να σταματήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα; Μας πέρασε απο το μυαλό εποξικη κόλλα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί με το υγρό της μπαταρίας. Εσείς τι λέτε για την εποξικη; Αν όχι, κάποια αλλη ιδέα; Εγώ σκέφτηκα μέχρι και ρίξουμε στο σημείο εκείνο λίγο λιωμένο πλαστικό και να το σφραγίσει. Αυτό πως σας ακούγεται;

----------


## chipakos-original

Πιθανόν να μην έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν αυτό που έπαθε η δική σου μπαταρία κι έτσι να μην γνωρίζει κάποιος συγκεκριμένα όμως εγώ όταν ξεσφράγισα στεγανή μπαταρία από μηχανή της έβαλα υγρά και για να την σφραγίσω πάλι χρησιμοποίησα εποξική όπως έχεις σκεφτεί κι εσύ να κάνεις. Βέβαια εγώ την σφράγισα στο επάνω μέρος και δεν δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο θέμα με το υλικό της κόλλας. Τώρα αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία ας μιλήσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν τα σταγονίδια είναι ηλεκτρολύτης άρα πρέπει να μην έρθουν σε επαφή με δέρμα - μάτια διαφορετικά πρέπει να πλυθείς πολύ καλά με νερό και αν πήγε στα μάτια να επισκεφτείς γιατρό άμεσα. Επίσης δεν πρέπει να έρθουν σε επαφή με μεταλλικά αντικείμενα διαφορετικά αυτά θα διαβρωθούν ή θα σκουριάσουν.

Γιατί να βγάζει με τέτοια πίεση υγρά σφυρίζοντας; Μήπως με το χτύπημα βραχυκύκλωσε στοιχείο, οπότε η μπαταρία από 12V έγινε 10V και συνεπώς η απόπειρα φόρτισης στα 14 ... 15V οδηγεί σε υπερφόρτιση στοιχείων και έκλυση αερίων; Μέτρα την τάση της μπαταρίας όταν είναι εκτός φορτιστή και πες πόσο είναι.

----------


## Alxnks

Ναι ξερω οτι ειναι ηλεκτρολυτης και τις γενικές προφυλάξεις κτλ. 
12.7v ειναι εκτός φόρτισης, που έχει μείνει απο χτες.

Κάποια ιδέα για υλικό που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για σφράγιση;

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα φιλε Αλεξανδρε λοιπων η λυση ειναι η εξης ¨= παιρνεις εναν γερο καθαρο ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ κουβα τουμπαρεις την μπαταρια με κλειστα τα καπακια να μην φυγουν ολα τα υγρα , ξυνουμε εκει που ειναι η διαροη  και βαλε για αρχη σιλικονη λιγο και μετα εποξικη κολα 2 συστατικων το εχω κανει εγω σε παλια μπαταρια 100σταρα χεχε  μεχρι στιγμης εχει πετυχει , αστο να στεγνωσει 1-2 μερες και ειναι οκ.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Α  υποψιν και οταν μεταχιριζομαστε μπαταριες προσεχουμε παιδια παρα παρα πολυπου του επεσε κατω μπωρε να εκωψε στειχειο μεν αλλα μποωρε να βραχυκυκλωσε μια ενδηξη με πολυμετρο ειναι ενδυκτηκη  αν δεις μετα την φορτηση κατω απο 10βολτ στο καδο (στην ανακυκλωση υθελα να πω)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι ξερω οτι ειναι ηλεκτρολυτης και τις γενικές προφυλάξεις κτλ. 
> 12.7v ειναι εκτός φόρτισης, που έχει μείνει απο χτες.
> 
> Κάποια ιδέα για υλικό που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για σφράγιση;


Άρα μάλλον δεν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει στοιχείο.

----------


## ryk

Αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει που είναι το χτύπημα (τρύπα), τα παρακάτω δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει και τα προτείνω με επιφύλαξη:
1ον. υγρό καουτσούκ. http://www.plastidip-hellas.gr/
2ον. Κάποια ταινία που χρησιμοποιούν οι υδραυλικοί στις ενώσεις πλαστικών σωλήνων, ανθεκτική στα οξέα. Είχα δει κάποια πρόσφατα εδώ http://www.lazarakis-constructions.gr, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι όνομα.
Με το πλαστικό που λες, δύσκολο, γιατί πρέπει να λιώσει και το πλαστικό της μπαταρίας (έστω και λίγο), ώστε να γίνουν ένα σώμα, αλλιώς θα έχεις διαρροή.

----------


## maik65

Είναι εκτός εγγύησης? Έχει 2 χρονιά εγγύηση.Το παίζεις ''τρελιτσα'' και αντικατασταση με καινούρια.

----------


## Alxnks

> καλημερα φιλε Αλεξανδρε λοιπων η λυση ειναι η εξης ¨= παιρνεις εναν γερο καθαρο ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟ κουβα τουμπαρεις την μπαταρια με κλειστα τα καπακια να μην φυγουν ολα τα υγρα , ξυνουμε εκει που ειναι η διαροη  και βαλε για αρχη σιλικονη λιγο και μετα εποξικη κολα 2 συστατικων το εχω κανει εγω σε παλια μπαταρια 100σταρα χεχε  μεχρι στιγμης εχει πετυχει , αστο να στεγνωσει 1-2 μερες και ειναι οκ.


Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα ο συνδυασμός σιλικόνη + εποξικη...είχα σκεφτεί το καθένα μονο του και κάτι μου έλειπε. Τα δυο μαζί ακούγονται καλύτερα.
Μπορω να βάλω γύρω γύρω μέσα στο δόντι που κανει το καπάκι με το κυρίως σωμα και να τη σφραγισω για τα καλά. Λες να αφήσω να τραβήξει πρωτα καλά η σιλικόνη και μετα εποξικη; εποξικη αργή ή γρήγορη; αν κι η δεύτερη ίσως με παιδεψει στο να προλαβω να τη δουλεψω, ίσως καλύτερα η πρωτη και να αφήσω 1 μέρα τη σιλικόνη και 1 την εποξικη.

Στο γυρισμα βεβαια προβληματιζομαι λιγο, είναι ανοικτού τυπου η μπαταρία και περα απο τα καπάκια πανω, τα οποια φυσικα θα ειναι σφιχτα κλειστα για να τη γυρισω, έχει και στα δυο πλαγια κάτι καπάκια ελαστικά για την εξαέρωση της. Αλλά κάπως θα τα εξασφαλισω κι αυτά να μην φύγουν.



> Αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει που είναι το χτύπημα (τρύπα), τα παρακάτω δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει και τα προτείνω με επιφύλαξη:
> 1ον. υγρό καουτσούκ. http://www.plastidip-hellas.gr/
> 2ον. Κάποια ταινία που χρησιμοποιούν οι υδραυλικοί στις ενώσεις πλαστικών σωλήνων, ανθεκτική στα οξέα. Είχα δει κάποια πρόσφατα εδώ http://www.lazarakis-constructions.gr, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι όνομα.
> Με το πλαστικό που λες, δύσκολο, γιατί πρέπει να λιώσει και το πλαστικό της μπαταρίας (έστω και λίγο), ώστε να γίνουν ένα σώμα, αλλιώς θα έχεις διαρροή.


Κι η δική σου ιδέα μου άρεσε και δεν την είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου. Μου εχει μεινει τέτοιο υγρό καουτσούκ που ειχαμε περάσει την ταράτσα για στεγανωση. Εκεί το αραιωναμε βέβαια, αλλά μπορω να το ρίξω πηχτό όπως είναι και να το αφήσω να τραβήξει.

Τωρα μπηκα σε δίλημμα...ειμαι μεταξύ της από πάνω ιδέας κι αυτής. Τι να διαλεξω άραγε;

Η ταινία...μάλλον μιλάς για κάποια αυτοβουλκανιζομενη; αν ναι, δεν μπορεί να μπει εκεί μέσα. Κι αν ακομα εμπαινε, αυτές θελουν κι ενα ελαφρό τέντωμα κατα την εφαρμογή σε στρώματα...ουτε αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει.



> Είναι εκτός εγγύησης? Έχει 2 χρονιά εγγύηση.Το παίζεις ''τρελιτσα'' και αντικατασταση με καινούρια.


Είναι εκτός εγγύησης. Και δεν ξέρω καν αν είχε 2 ή 1 χρόνο...κάποιοι πωλητες δίνουν 1 μόνο.

----------

